# ‘Winnie The Pooh’ dies despite rescuers best efforts to save him



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Absolutely heartbreaking story. Cant believe people would just abandon their horse they once loved and he's just a baby! He almost made it. 

Only thing that is unknown is that its not clear how long he was in this private paddock for.

How long can horses go without water?

Im guessing he was here for at least a month since he had a bad case of worms and was really dehydrated. Yes it is possible that he had worms prior to being abandoned.

QUOTE
_“On New Year’s Day morning he was uncomfortable and clearly not feeling happy; our vets were called and they came immediately.
“We have been *so grateful for the care and empathy they have shown* towards little Winnie.”
He added that Winnie was given “the maximum amount of pain relief” to give vets and staff time to monitor him, but after three hours he was still in pain and could not get comfortable.
When the pony was found, he was in poor body condition, was extremely dehydrated and was suffering from severe diarrhoea.
On 22 December, the charity posted an update to say that Winnie had been given a second plasma transfusion, was eating and seemed brighter.
The spokesman said that they tried everything, but believe his worm burden became too much for him.
“*We had no option but to end Winnie’s suffering* as it was evident he was going downhill very fast and would not recover,” he said.
“Our last act of kindness was to decide that he could not be allowed to pass away in pain and distress.
“Take comfort, as we do, in knowing that Winnie’s last few weeks post-rescue were comfortable and he was warm and safe.”

__My heart goes out to this little guy. You didnt deserve this. Such nice colour on him.

Im just glad he lived the last few weeks of his life with some TLC and people who loved him and that he did not pass away in that paddock. 
_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

It says they thought he had been left there overnight. I'm not sure how that is relevant as clearly he was not cared for prior to being "abandoned". May of been the best thing those people did.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm afraid that abandoned horses and ponies like this are becoming almost commonplace in the UK at present


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm sure they did all they could for him but I'm not sure feeding that hay was the right choice for a starved horse.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

RIP, little guy.


----------

